# Safe Ice Thickness?



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

What is a safe ice thickness? I generally don't go out on the ice until there's 3 or 4 inches of good ice, while my buddies are out on an inch or two inches. 

I know it's more of an answer of whatever you're comfortable with but I was wondering what is the thinnest you'll go out on? Talking inland lakes, max depth of 40 feet.


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ponds anything that dont get mich deeper that 10 15 fow id say 2 or 3 is safe any lake deeper I wouldnt ventur out to far

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

2.5" solid clear ice... but I still get puckered


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

This question comes up every year and there are lots of old threads to take a look at with different opinions. FWIW, I tend to go with the 2.5" idea, but with LOTS of precautions, such as rope, spud bar and PFD. (do the search, for further elaboration).


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

3" of good solid ice. IMO there's no sense in going out on anything thinner. Fish will still be there once I get out there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

88luneke said:


> What is a safe ice thickness? I generally don't go out on the ice until there's 3 or 4 inches of good ice, while my buddies *are out on an inch or two inches. *
> .


You burrys have a death wish? 1 or 2 inches and all they are doing is playing the odds, but the odds will catch up with them!!! It WILL happen.

My question is just what fish is worth the risk? I value my life and the thought of NOT leaving my wife and son alone. Guess I think more of them then a few perch.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

depends on the ice.
2 whacks of my spud thickness & i'm fine.
1 whack thickness gets a little iffy. 
remember, just 'cause the ice is 2 1/2" thick , doesn't mean it's not 3/4" thick 20 ft away. Watch for changes in ice color & changes in the snow cover.
& use a spud.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

DaveW731 said:


> This question comes up every year and there are lots of old threads to take a look at with different opinions. FWIW, I tend to go with the 2.5" idea, but with LOTS of precautions, such as rope, spud bar and PFD. (do the search, for further elaboration).


Yep once I get to a computer I'll do some searching around for it on here, my phone isn't the greatest thing for the forum other than posting.

Thank you all for your replies and as mentioned above I'm going to do some searching for past threads.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## browning13 (Apr 12, 2007)

I've fished on as little as 1.5" of hard black ice but 2-3" is my general rule depending on the condition of the ice.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

jimbo said:


> depends on the ice.
> 2 whacks of my spud thickness & i'm fine.
> 1 whack thickness gets a little iffy.
> remember, just 'cause the ice is 2 1/2" thick , doesn't mean it's not 3/4" thick 20 ft away. Watch for changes in ice color & changes in the snow cover.
> & use a spud.




And I carry a very sharp spud!!

Dave


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

F all this crap... i dont go out until i see vehicles... keep my fat ass off anything under 8

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

I mainly fish the saginaw river ill go out on three inches but don't feel safe until 4 or 5 due to current and depth

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't feel completely safe until there is 6-7 inches. My biggest fear is falling through, so I don't mess around with anything under 6-7".


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

Fishin St. clair 2-3 goin down in 3-4 fow will ruin your affternoon and thats about it. Sag river now thats a whole nother ball game 6 plus for me.


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

perchpile88 said:


> Fishin St. clair 2-3 goin down in 3-4 fow will ruin your affternoon and thats about it. Sag river now thats a whole nother ball game 6 plus for me.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 28, 2011)

It's not worth your life. Be safe. Ice thickness can change from one location to another.

Check out interesting link to US Army Corps Of Engineers for Ice Thickness and Strength.
Link: http://www.mvp-wc.usace.army.mil/ice/ice_load.html

*Ice Thickness and Strength
for Various Loading Conditions*

Every winter it becomes very important to know when the ice is safe to use. Here are some guidelines for determining the safety of freshwater ice. The following table of safe loads is valid ONLY for ice that is clear and sound, with no flowing water underneath. it is not reliable for stationary loads. *When in doubt, stay off the ice !*
It is highly recommended that you familiarize yourself with the Safety on Floating Ice Sheets information by CRREL.
*Loads on Ice*

Required Minimum Ice
Thickness in inchesDescription of
Safe Moving Load1-3/4One person on skies2One person on foot or skates3One snowmobile3A group of people walking single file7A single passenger automobile8A 2-1/2 ton truck9A 3-1/2 ton truck10A 7 to 8 ton truck


----------



## magtech (Aug 3, 2010)

Hmm ice thickness. 

Well i'm in North Dakota and we easily get over 2 ft of ice every winter. I learned last year that the first week in may is to late to be drilling on the ice. 

I mean i had to wade through some water and there were boats on the other side of the ice sheet i was crawling onto. There was a solid 3 inches in spots. Hell where i fell through there was 4 inches.... Of slush ice. Good bye auger. I had fun.

FYI.
When the ice is melted that bad and u go through the ice turns into thousands of ice sickles and it stabs you when you try to crawl out. 

Enjoy ice fishing and dont be me. Be safe!


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

magtech said:


> Hmm ice thickness.
> 
> I mean i had to *wade* through *some* water and there were *boats* on the other side of the ice *sheet* i was crawling onto. There was a* solid *3 inches in spots. Hell where i fell through there was 4 inches.... Of slush ice. Good bye auger. I had fun.


:yikes: How many times over the years have ventured out onto ice that solid????


----------



## magtech (Aug 3, 2010)

Few hundred at least. We had a huge pond as a kid. I bet in my life i've gone through 30 times.

Whehn i was a kid wed just throw the biggest rock we could lift as far as we could on the ice. It would tell us 2 things. A. How thick is the ice & B. Whos going out first. Me being the youngest i always went first.

Its not hard to get out. Unless your a crippled ole woman. Then i could see issues. The last time i went through was a lil freaky but as long as your moving hard and its not below 30 out. You can survive a cpl hours. I guess if your not fit and cant swim you have no reason to be as stupid as me.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

magtech said:


> Few hundred at least. We had a huge pond as a kid. I bet in my life i've gone through 30 times.
> 
> Whehn i was a kid wed just throw the biggest rock we could lift as far as we could on the ice. It would tell us 2 things. A. How thick is the ice & B. Whos going out first. Me being the youngest i always went first.
> 
> Its not hard to get out. Unless your a crippled ole woman. Then i could see issues. The last time i went through was a lil freaky but as long as your moving hard and its not below 30 out. You can survive a cpl hours. I guess if your not fit and cant swim you have no reason to be as stupid as me.


Tell me I am hallucinatiing when I read this!!!! If you are fit enough, you can also do 50 jumping jacks while pointing a loaded single action revolver at your head with the hammer cocked. Good chance you would survive that as well.
At the risk of being antagonistic *if* you are saying its OK for someone who IS fit and can swim to take chances like that, I have to say how WRONG I think that is!


----------

